# Hearing voices- mental illness



## prplchknz (Nov 30, 2010)

Souled In said:


> I think its actually hot and sexy that a girl hears voices.
> 
> I'm actually kinda turned on right now.
> 
> ...


I'm assuming your talking to the OP, but can I ask what about it do you find sexy exactly


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

prplchknz said:


> I'm assuming your talking to the OP, but can I ask what about it do you find sexy exactly


Idk its just so unique and mysterious and like "whoa"

Plus she might be like "oh help me" and i can come in fo the rescue know what im sayin


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Souled In said:


> Idk its just so unique and mysterious and like "whoa"
> 
> Plus she might be like "oh help me" and i can come in fo the rescue know what im sayin


I am speechless.


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

I haven't experience voices in my head. What I have experienced is weird to explain. When I'm overly stressed or if I'm terrifed, I tend to hear music that isn't there. Sometimes it's just music notes on a guitar or a piano. Sometimes it's music where I can feel or sense that a "vocalist" is involved -- I just can't hear any words.


----------



## intrasearching (Jul 15, 2011)

I hear voices when I am tired sometimes. I'll have months where I hear voices intensely every night. And then I'll have months where I seldom hear them.

Usually they're no problem, because I know they're a symptom of a harmless occurrence called hypnagogia, which most of us experience from time to time. I have though in the pas thought I was going mad when I'd hear these voices. I've had a fear on insanity and a paranoia that I was soon to become insane for several years. And so this hearing voices thing certainly didn't help. Sometimes I will see things when I wake up from a nightmare, also. When that first started happening I was deeply disturbed by it. Now I roll over and go back to sleep. A few nights ago I awoke from a nightmare about being attacked by a man, and saw a different man swirling and disintegrating in my room before me. It's strange what the mind can do, especially in sane people who encounter no real hindrances (because despite the hallucinations, the individual is not delusional or anything of the sort).


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

fourtines said:


> I am speechless.


; )


----------



## prplchknz (Nov 30, 2010)

Neurasthenia said:


> I hear voices when I am tired sometimes. I'll have months where I hear voices intensely every night. And then I'll have months where I seldom hear them.
> 
> Usually they're no problem, because I know they're a symptom of a harmless occurrence called hypnagogia, which most of us experience from time to time. I have though in the pas thought I was going mad when I'd hear these voices. I've had a fear on insanity and a paranoia that I was soon to become insane for several years. And so this hearing voices thing certainly didn't help. Sometimes I will see things when I wake up from a nightmare, also. When that first started happening I was deeply disturbed by it. Now I roll over and go back to sleep. A few nights ago I awoke from a nightmare about being attacked by a man, and saw a different man swirling and disintegrating in my room before me. It's strange what the mind can do, especially in sane people who encounter no real hindrances (because despite the hallucinations, the individual is not delusional or anything of the sort).


I'd say this sounds like me, but I've also been delusional and the hallucinations have also happened during the day so have the voices, but they're mostly at night like %90 of the time


----------



## ParetoCaretheStare (Jan 18, 2012)

It probably is the radio frequencies that are being picked up. My brain went into panic-spiral mode last semester which forced me to drop out of my classes, where I somehow forced myself to believe that my philosophy professor had the technology to tap into my brain waves and conduct experiments on the choices I make on a day-to-day basis. Obviously my abstract thinking went into overdrive during his lectures. Or at least I think. I also smoked too much marijuana at the time, so it was probably a combination of the class's effectiveness on my thinking and emotions in junction with the drug's introspective powers. I still, when brought up, can tap into the sensitive auditory ability and begin to convince myself that background noise is voices talking to my subconscious.


----------



## hylogenesis (Apr 26, 2012)

I don't hear voices, but I do see some pretty freaky shit. Helps a lot with the art-making.


----------

